# Vo außen auf Apacheserver



## linuxchristoph (23. Januar 2002)

Hallo user,
ich würde gern auf meinem Apache WEbserver von "außen" über Modem zugreifen, aus reinen Testzwecken.
ISDN-Karte ist vorhanden, MSN auch.
Das muß doch irgendwie über yast gehen, oder?

GRüße, linuxchristoph


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Januar 2002)

Also, habe ich Dich richtig verstanden:
"Du willst über einen anderen PC über Modem auf Deinen bereits bestehenden Rechner zugreifen, auf dem Apache installiert ist, richtig?"

Aslo, dann solltest Du Dir von http://dnsteam.de einen Dynamic DNS Namen zulegen, der Deine IP in einen Namen verwandelt, denn sich immer die IP zu merken ist nicht gerade einfach, oder? 

So, nachdem Du Dich dort angemeldet hast und das Tool unter Linux installiert hast, geht Dein Rechner (Linux) online.

Über den DNS-Namen (z.B.: http://selflinux.linuxtechnologie.de , ist meiner ) kannst Du dann auf den Linuxrechner zugreifen, so Dein Apache läuft, sprich über den normalen Browser drauf zugreifen

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen!


----------



## linuxchristoph (23. Januar 2002)

... danke erst mal!

Der Tip war schon Gold wert. 
Im Prinzip muß mein ApacheServer gar nicht online sein. Ich wollte eigentlich via (isdn)modem meine MSN von außen anwählen, so wie bei einem Provider. 
Dann könnte doch mein ApacheServer mir eine dynamic DNS für die Sitzung zuteilen, und ich könnte auf meiner "lokalen" Homepage surfen oder?
Mein ApacheServer hat allerdings im Intranet eine feste DNS.
Ich hab´ mich schon mal durch das SuSE Handbuch gequält, man kann den dhcp client starten, eine MSN hab´ ich auch schon vergeben. Die "lokale"-Testpage existiert auch schon!
Aber wie geht es dann weiter, kann ja eigentlich nicht mehr viel kommen, oder????

Grüße, linuxchristoph


----------



## linuxchristoph (23. Januar 2002)

... kleine Frage noch.
Wie funktioniert das hier mit dem "bewerten" von Beiträgen? macht das der Moderator?

Grüße, linuxchristoph


----------

